# Massachusetts Weather



## ADMSWELDING

Got tired of the tread with all NE weather.So starting this one for just us mass guys.No disrespect intended toward anyone.Just want one a little more focused on our area.So what this next one looking like?Start time,amounts alot of conflicting info imo.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

*No Snow!!!*

Sorry Adams W. no white stuff here coming soon, just 15 degree and
f-inn!! cold w\ winds up to -30degrees. Tues. 53 ,rain so


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Avalanche 2500;2116899 said:


> Sorry Adams W. no white stuff here coming soon, just 15 degree and
> f-inn!! cold w\ winds up to -30degrees. Tues. 53 ,rain so


Yup -9 this morning had to shot ether in 99 F-350 PSD this morning to get to start up.Now rain coming tuesday this BS!!!!.Want to plow snow could use the $$$$:angry:


----------



## FordFisherman

ADMSWELDING;2117250 said:


> Yup -9 this morning had to shot ether in 99 F-350 PSD this morning to get to start up.Now rain coming tuesday this BS!!!!.Want to plow snow could use the $$$$:angry:


Ether is no good for that motor. Gonna grenade it


----------



## ADMSWELDING

FordFisherman;2117450 said:


> Ether is no good for that motor. Gonna grenade it


Yeah if your a idiot and load it up.My farther ran/owned his own auto shop 35yrs.I was in there when i was 10yrs old everyday after school and all day in the summer.I,m not that IDIOT!!


----------



## FordFisherman

ADMSWELDING;2117496 said:


> Yeah if your a idiot and load it up.My farther ran/owned his own auto shop 35yrs.I was in there when i was 10yrs old everyday after school and all day in the summer.I,m not that IDIOT!!


Ok, you're not an idiot. Got it. Some people don't know not to use ether on a diesel.


----------



## ADMSWELDING

FordFisherman;2117574 said:


> Ok, you're not an idiot. Got it. Some people don't know not to use ether on a diesel.


You can use ether on a diesel just can,t get carried away with it.Without it i highly doubt this truck would have started this morning.Unless i,m gonna tarp it in setup a torpedo heater wait and hr then try to get it running.One quick shot in the air intake and it fired right off.Now if the engine has a air intake heater you could cause a explosion.Have been on a site with a Cat330 few winters ago.Blew the guy right off the machine.


----------



## nighthawk117

FordFisherman;2117574 said:


> Ok, you're not an idiot. Got it. Some people don't know not to use ether on a diesel.


Ran an old Case W18 with a cold start assist factory option installed. A pressurized cylinder of ether plumbed directly to the air intake with a push button switch in the cab.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

All of my old diesel loaders have factory installed ether assist buttons also, all they need is tiny little snort


----------



## mwalsh9152

ADMSWELDING;2117591 said:


> You can use ether on a diesel just can,t get carried away with it.Without it i highly doubt this truck would have started this morning.Unless i,m gonna tarp it in setup a torpedo heater wait and hr then try to get it running.One quick shot in the air intake and it fired right off.Now if the engine has a air intake heater you could cause a explosion.Have been on a site with a Cat330 few winters ago.Blew the guy right off the machine.


sounds like its time for some new glow plugs Billy! I have never had an issue firing off my 7.3 unplugged. I've started it as low as 2-3 degrees.


----------



## Evil Diesel

My 85 F800 diesel has the factory cold start ether button as well


----------



## ADMSWELDING

mwalsh9152;2118200 said:


> sounds like its time for some new glow plugs Billy! I have never had an issue firing off my 7.3 unplugged. I've started it as low as 2-3 degrees.


I tested the glow plugs with a snap on modius about about 3 months said all where fine.Remember buddy wind chill was -30 other night.But i will test them again when i get a chance this week.Replaced my GP relay about month and half ago again did one also few yrs ago IIRC.


----------



## mwalsh9152

Wind chill doesnt effect inanimate objects, all it does is bring an object down to ambient temperature faster. My GP relay and GP's are new, and it will start with one cycle of the key every time. Might be a good idea to ohm them, instead of going by the computer, you shouldnt have a problem starting that truck. 

If you do replace them, make sure you use OEM replacements!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

I think it,s fair to say were finished, this winter is a bust.


----------



## scaypa

ADMSWELDING;2124732 said:


> I think it,s fair to say were finished, this winter is a bust.


Maybe a little something Friday


----------



## Avalanche 2500

ADMSWELDING;2124732 said:


> I think it,s fair to say were finished, this winter is a bust.


I, hate to agree, but wed. could hit 70 degrees here. Don't forget this is
N.E. !!! Remember years ago on EASTER SUNDAY , we had like
2 feet of snow??? What year was that?? maybe between 1974 -1980?
Something to think about. Hope all is well+


----------



## Evil Diesel

97 we had an April fools storm that dropped almost 2'. But no two seasons r alike. But I don't think we'll see anything more this season. Pack it in!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

I,d say stick a fork in it this winter is done.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Really. It took u this long to figure that out. Get the spring- summer equipment out.


----------



## AC2717

what's on tap for this Sunday into Monday


----------



## Iawr

Possible up to a foot. Which if it happens I will have a child style temper tantrum


----------



## Masssnowfighter

AC2717;2130365 said:


> what's on tap for this Sunday into Monday


You have to go over to the Connecticut weather page for the in depth weather forecasts:salute:


----------



## ADMSWELDING

What you guys thinking well get tomorrow night?


----------



## nighthawk117

We are going to get the same thing we've had all winter, a forecast that gets blown WAY out of proportion and arrives with nothing, " very complicated weather pattern" they say, sure


----------



## ratherbfishin

ADMSWELDING;2131001 said:


> What you guys thinking well get tomorrow night?


Kinda like the song...."another one BITES THE DUST"!


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Now i,m in the 3"-5" range according to WHDH.May get a final plow run this year.Looks like we may have thrownthe towel in early on this season..


----------



## ratherbfishin

Yes, changed again! 2-10" depending on location. Like all the weather around here....prep for the worst!


----------



## Iawr

5-10 for Franklin/Holliston. Wish I had a way to read ground temps at home


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Iawr;2131537 said:


> 5-10 for Franklin/Holliston. Wish I had a way to read ground temps at home


Bring it on, we could use some extra CAKE !!!=$$$$. Due to a short season! Good luck GUYS,
BE SAFE!!!


----------



## ratherbfishin

Avalanche 2500;2131554 said:


> Bring it on, we could use some extra CAKE !!!=$$$$. Due to a short season! Good luck GUYS,
> BE SAFE!!!


Yup...my feelings too! Just kinda sucks that I wrote the season off...winter tires off, plows semi put away,etc. shame on me to second guess the New England weather!


----------



## Evil Diesel

ratherbfishin;2131564 said:


> Yup...my feelings too! Just kinda sucks that I wrote the season off...winter tires off, plows semi put away,etc. shame on me to second guess the New England weather!


I'm contracted till April 15. I don't put anything away till then. I'm ready. So many r not!


----------



## ratherbfishin

Evil Diesel;2131566 said:


> I'm contracted till April 15. I don't put anything away till then. I'm ready. So many r not!


Ya, I saw a massive loader...988-966 size toting down the street with a blade on it. Obviously had to relocate!


----------



## Evil Diesel

ratherbfishin;2131576 said:


> Ya, I saw a massive loader...988-966 size toting down the street with a blade on it. Obviously had to relocate!


Haha! That's funny. I've seen a few scrambling to get equipment on site. Got to love new england


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Evil Diesel;2131566 said:


> I'm contracted till April 15. I don't put anything away till then. I'm ready. So many r not!


DANG, Love it ,Your shutting it down before TAX day !!!


----------



## Evil Diesel

Avalanche 2500;2131583 said:


> DANG, Love it ,Your shutting it down before TAX day !!!


In response. Tax day is next year for this event.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Evil Diesel;2131593 said:


> In response. Tax day is next year for this event.


I just meant as a JOKE ? Putting equipment away April 15?? .This year
tax day is April 18 !xysport Good luck, white stuff is on it's way.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Avalanche 2500;2131619 said:


> I just meant as a JOKE ? Putting equipment away April 15?? .This year
> tax day is April 18 !xysport Good luck, white stuff is on it's way.


Hell ya! Push it around before it melts


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Took out my 600 Lbs of concrete block ballast & took off my WinterForce snow tires last week! Ugh I just finished hooking up my plow after taking it out of post winter storage! Sum B*^%# it had better snow 6+ " now ! Lol What ever happens I guess I'm ready somewhat?


----------



## Bison

Not enough to plow, just enough to be a mess. Oh well....off to feed horses


----------



## ratherbfishin

I pushed it! One last hurrah. Let's hope for no more surprises and get on with it!


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

It's not even sticking to the pavement here! These weathermen are a freakin Joke!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

RIRAM2500HD;2131780 said:


> It's not even sticking to the pavement here! These weathermen are a freakin Joke!


After all, weathermen only make a lousy $100k-$200k yr.????
I didn't know everyone on my street including myself, has a 
HEATED driveway??? I think I'll plow my grass now, then mow it 
after lunch today. Good guys,+


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Better luck next Year! Geez


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Got one more push for the season i think it,s over now.till dec.,state 7hrs,dpw 4hrs.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD

Yeah put the plow away again ! Lol it's over until Dec lmao


----------



## Avalanche 2500

RIRAM2500HD;2132460 said:


> Yeah put the plow away again ! Lol it's over until Dec lmao


Snow coming down here heavy and sticking , there saying 4-6", and 30 degrees now when done here in N.A. Plow is on ,push it before it melts ??


----------



## ADMSWELDING

Evil Diesel;2128653 said:


> Really. It took u this long to figure that out. Get the spring- summer equipment out.


Looks like neither of us figured it out cause i was plowing for the state today another 8hrs.:laughing:


----------



## Lenny C

...WAITING ON SOME SNOWFLAKES!


----------



## unhcp

Way too warm for snow still!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Any updates, On the storm here in NA. MA. Sun - Mon. Thanks


----------



## AC2717

anybody hear what's on tap for this weekend?


----------



## AC2717

??


----------



## Avalanche 2500

looks like 3-6" here in Attleboro, freezing rain, melting. 56 on Sunday?


----------



## oldmankent

2-4" so far here for Saturday, but it's going to disappear with the warm weather and rain. Fine with me.


----------



## lawn king

This season looks to be a slow start, but so did 2014?


----------



## Avalanche 2500

This Storm is not looking good. Looks like mostly Rain here Fri. Northern Ski areas are in for it!


----------



## lawn king

Forecast is for warmer temps well into next week! My skid shoes are getting pretty thin on my pusher box, but im not ordering a new set until i see a big storm knocking on our door!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Snow on the way, although more toward Cap Cod + islands


----------



## lawn king

Both upcoming events. friday & saturday look to be small coastal events, boston south?


----------



## lawn king

1 6 17 8:00 am 3" here at my farm in middleboro and falling at a healthy rate. Why am i home playing on the computer? Because my plowing gig is 24 miles north in Hingham, where theres no snow!!!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Looks like 4-8" here were the Pats play . Hopefully a REVENGE coming on that TUCK rule,
you all know that was a FUMBLE!!!


----------



## Evil Diesel

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Looks like 4-8" here were the Pats play . Hopefully a REVENGE coming on that TUCK rule,
> you all know that was a FUMBLE!!!


Still upset after all these years. The Pats have still been here in playoff land. Welcome back. Sorry ur QB couldn't make it!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

We have 5-6" so far in N.A. It's coming down like cats + dogs OR ? GO RAIDERS


----------



## Evil Diesel

Avalanche 2500 said:


> We have 5-6" so far in N.A. It's coming down like cats + dogs OR ? GO RAIDERS


Not if they're playing the Pats!


----------



## Evil Diesel

Snow on!!!!


----------



## lawn king

2-4" overnight for us. Its about time!!!!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Looks like 8"-14" coming here Thursday Good luck guys be safe! lowblue:


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Snow, 3-6" Friday, Tues. 5-8" ?? lowblue:


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Tues./Wed snow storm, just watched 10 news if no rain this storm WILL be measured in FEET !!!
They will know more this wknd.


----------



## theplowmeister

WOoooooooooOHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOO 12 to 20 inches lowblue:


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Here in N.A. Big Blizzard ha !! Just a S. Market $ profit, milk bread!! 7-9" here. At least my truck is getting washed


----------



## theplowmeister

Got 12" here


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Rain, coming down like cats + dogs, Sheets, blankets thunder lighting what else. What's your take guys!!
GO BRUINS!!!!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Looks like a 12 hr. span of flakes ? 8"-14" lowblue:


----------



## ratherbfishin

Shortly after 8 AM.... 1” on ground & starting to ramp up pretty good! Big issue is the crazy cold coming for Friday & Saturday. Not out of the single digits for Saturday!
Also, predicted astronomical high tide around noon with 50-70 MPH winds. The immediate coast will get hammered!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

2-3" per hr. ? That's a lot!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Weather Website Ventusky

Best Options and Views I've Found ...

It does all planet earth and can zoom in locally

(date has to be updated each time you open the web site)

when it opens set the "calendar days"on the lower left to todays date (change date)

then click and drag New England to the center then zoom in

then select any choice from the list on the left for your desired view and info (excellent choices)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=22;139;1&l=temperature

or this one is zoomed in already

(date has to be updated each time you open the web site)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=39.2;-72.2;4&l=temperature


----------



## Avalanche 2500

calling for 3-6" of snow tues. into wed am


----------



## AC2717

everyone in the news seems nonchalant about this one, worries me


----------



## Stanggt24

I’m in Southbridge, Ma there saying 4-7 here but I think it might be more then that I’m on the edge of western Ma


----------



## Avalanche 2500

This storm totals, are changing like a diaper, in N. Attleboro . Winds changed to the east / 6-10" coming ??


----------



## ratherbfishin

Yup...this is one of those “wait and see”storms! 
Could dump a lot of heavy wet snow....could rain...who knows? 
The weathermen sure don’t!!


----------



## theplowmeister

Rain in Stow MA


----------



## ratherbfishin

Rain here too on the North Shore. Supposed to flip at 8 PM or so??


----------



## AC2717

Hey the plowmiester
I’m in Maynard rain here as well lol


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Avalanche 2500 said:


> This storm totals, are changing like a diaper, in N. Attleboro . Winds changed to the east / 6-10" coming ??


 ^All Extra heavy white out here ^


----------



## theplowmeister

Thunder snow about 3" now


----------



## ratherbfishin

Just got in from a 12 hr stint. Came home to my driveway blocked with a broken tree. Wires/trees down everywhere!


----------



## theplowmeister

Ive been plowing since 1986 Ive NEVER seen such carnage. 9" here


----------



## ratherbfishin

Since 1987 here and I thought the same!
I remember the 97 April fools storm...24” and there wasn’t this much damage!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

A poss. 12-18" coming !! lowblue:lowblue: = $ =


----------



## ratherbfishin

And I was?? Looking forward to spring!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

ratherbfishin said:


> And I was?? Looking forward to spring!


So much for Spring / Forward 1 hr.


----------



## ratherbfishin

Good news is it is not supposed to be that concrete crap like last storm!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

ratherbfishin said:


> And I was?? Looking forward to spring!


Just think of Opening Day Trout Fishing @ Wood River, R.I. 2nd Sat. in April !!


----------



## AC2717

not supposed to be heavy like last one? that due to it a little further East that originally thought? everything I have been hearing is that is is bigger than last one with wind and the same consistency


----------



## Avalanche 2500

3"s here so far in N. Attleboro, forecasts for 12-18"s


----------



## AC2717

Well that was fun, 22 inches in Watertown MA
back out tonight for removal
I guess bring on next week


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Just a few flakes here in N. Attleboro, they still say 4-8" ??... Kids gotta eat/new shoes/ ???


----------



## theplowmeister

nothing in Sudbury


----------



## scaypa

What a bust that storm was


----------



## theplowmeister

ya 1 1/2" and all melted by 1:00


----------



## Avalanche 2500

I think it's Snowing green pollen up here. Washed my new car last night, dang !! It use to be BLACK ??


----------



## ratherbfishin

No kiddin! It seemed to go away, then it came back with a vengeance this weekend.
First time I can remember in a long time that I’m looking forward to rain!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

HEAT WAVE ? 3 consecutive days of 90 degrees, starts tomorrow !!... Like Dean Martin Sang, Let it SNOW!!.......:waving:


----------



## the Suburbanite

We got it here in upstate NY today. Not fun


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Calling for snow here Light Thursday, WOW! week before Turkey DAY ?? Thumbs Up =  $$.


----------



## Evil Diesel

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Calling for snow here Light Thursday, WOW! week before Turkey DAY ?? Thumbs Up =  $$.


Where in MA r u


----------



## Evil Diesel




----------



## Avalanche 2500

Evil Diesel said:


> Where in MA r u


In N.attleboro, Looks now more on the grass/ melts ?


----------



## Evil Diesel

Avalanche 2500 said:


> In N.attleboro, Looks now more on the grass/ melts ?


If u have some zero tolerance accounts that r open late Thursday. Other than that have to wait a few more weeks. Dec is looking very interesting


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Had 4-6" here in N.A. plowed wet cement @ 4am/ bill will be in the mail !!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Guy's just think 10 degrees colder this 16hrs. so far of rain would be white lowblue: 
but we have football !


----------



## AC2717

hearing rumors about this coming weekend???????????


----------



## cwren2472

AC2717 said:


> hearing rumors about this coming weekend???????????


----------



## Embalmer




----------



## Avalanche 2500

The snow totals for this storm are like the stock market ^ down ?


----------



## Embalmer

Thinking either the meteorologists are ********, or their equipment is crap. They seemed to be more accurate in 90s


----------



## Avalanche 2500

^That's why they get the 6 fig. = $ Big Bucks


----------



## Embalmer

Wish I could get 6 fig, suck at my job, and be able to keep it


----------



## AC2717

what a long one. 16.5 hours in the loader


----------



## Avalanche 2500

the pro's are calling for 3-5" here ?


----------



## Stanggt24

Avalanche 2500 said:


> the pro's are calling for 3-5" here ?


Central ma near ct line for about 2" just turned to freezing rain at 4:15 pm very disappointing


----------



## Avalanche 2500

This storm looks to be a flop ? 1-3" rain > 48 temp soon. As they say push it before it melts ?


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Poss. 3-6" tonight / no rain and fluffy powder up coming here near the $6.6 *Bil. dollar man Bob Kraft :hammerhead: *


----------



## Avalanche 2500

So this is what the SUN looks like and no drizzle  ? Six days of that was enough !! Are u ready for some Football !


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN

Whats a Sunday without PATRIOTS football. :terribletowel:


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Only if this 23 hrs.off rain was 12 degrees colder?? = lowblue: We could eat steak $$ ?


----------



## Avalanche 2500

In a few hrs. I maybe bass fishing for sm. mouth they give a good fight??? The outlook for Sat. we could get a lowblue: out of it ???


----------



## AC2717

looks like maybe something for this Saturday the 18th???


----------



## Avalanche 2500

AC2717 said:


> looks like maybe something for this Saturday the 18th???


The 6 o clock news channel 10 in R.I. said maybe 2" then rain in the 40,s = not good, we need  $$


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Mount'um up guy's Fri. 4 degrees w/the wind chill. ?? Sat.n. 1-3" to 4+" n. of Worcester, 6-10" in the ski areas !!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Push it before it melts lowblue:


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Looks like for 8-12" here in Attleboro ?


----------



## AC2717

Same for Watertown


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Snow just started here , the pros are saying 12"+ of light fluffy stuff here in 02760 lowblue: = some $$


----------



## theplowmeister

I pick 3 houses on my rout and measure each time they get plowed.

House
1) 3", 6", 3", 1' = 13"
2) 7", 4", 2" = 13"
3) 8", 6", 2" 14"


----------



## AC2717

14/14 inches in Watertown MA


----------



## Avalanche 2500

looks like 6-10" coming late mon. into tues. ??


----------



## Embalmer

Avalanche 2500 said:


> looks like 6-10" coming late mon. into tues. ??


6-12" up the 93 corridor. If stalls which is possibility, looking at almost 2'.


----------



## lawn king

Looks like 6-9" for us south of boston today. The one football game i wanted to see this season, go figure.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

We should charge more due to the SUPER BOWL!!!!!!!!!! :realmad::realmad: It just started here in 02760 N.A.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Got a snow storm brewing for Tuesday ???


----------



## AC2717

Possibly Saturday into Sunday 3-6 and then 1012 maybe heavy wet Tuesday into Wednesday
Report as of now


----------



## Avalanche 2500

If your are working outside today, God Bless ya !!. With the wind I am sure the ski
areas are limited or closed/not worth it ?


----------



## Avalanche 2500

N. western Mass. /up into Southern N.H. the Berkshires. may see 4-8" of heavy wet snow tonight into Friday.!!


----------



## Avalanche 2500

@ last no a/c needed tonight for now ! Thumbs Up


----------



## Embalmer

Not to get to excited, as way forecasts have been this year. But looks like possibly a foot coming next Fri to Saturday.... be nice not to have just a 7k lawn ornament...


----------



## scaypa

They are just toying with us. I’m sure it will change 20 times over the next week. Keep your fingers crossed boys.


----------



## Embalmer

scaypa said:


> They are just toying with us. I'm sure it will change 20 times over the next week. Keep your fingers crossed boys.


Already did, and went away. Should be a felony offense to forecast more than 3 days out as they can't even get closer, and causes emotional distress to those who have seen the brownest winters that can remember in recent memories...


----------



## Embalmer

Shot way up to 18+ now with high percentage now... fingers crossed


----------



## scaypa

What are you guys thinking for this weekend? Looks like visibility might be a serious concern.


----------



## Embalmer

scaypa said:


> What are you guys thinking for this weekend? Looks like visibility might be a serious concern.


My concern, as have a few driveways I need to clear by 5am so sheriff sorry and few nurses and doctors can get to work. Could suck.... slow and steady day


----------



## Blizzard1974

I can't believe what has happened to this state sometimes.

https://www.bostonherald.com/2022/01/28/howie-carr-woke-snowplowing-bostons-new-hire-swears-by-it/
"equity snow plowing"


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Calling for 18'-24" in Prov, R.I. / Bristol County MA. aera. Heavy winds blizzard conditions. Cape Cod Ma. won't know what to do w/ those snow totals they are not equip. for it ???


----------



## scaypa

Blizzard1974 said:


> I can't believe what has happened to this state sometimes.
> 
> https://www.bostonherald.com/2022/01/28/howie-carr-woke-snowplowing-bostons-new-hire-swears-by-it/
> "equity snow plowing"


Insane, but I'm not surprised by anything in this state.


----------



## m_ice

Blizzard1974 said:


> I can't believe what has happened to this state sometimes.
> 
> https://www.bostonherald.com/2022/01/28/howie-carr-woke-snowplowing-bostons-new-hire-swears-by-it/
> "equity snow plowing"


That's absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Embalmer

Least roads were clear


----------



## NEhomer

Catching the periphery here in Western MA. Not likely to get more than 5 or 6 inches.

Best to you guys getting hammered.


----------



## Embalmer

Long after noon/ evening yesterday, and morning.


----------



## AC2717




----------



## AC2717

I know it has been asked before, but I cannot find it, where can I get snow totals by month. Need to see November 2021 to date
Thank you


----------



## Kvston

We came out from the Adirondacks to help out in Boston. Not sure it was fun but it was a memorable experience! Be safe out there boys and good luck with the cleanup.


----------



## scaypa

AC2717 said:


> I know it has been asked before, but I cannot find it, where can I get snow totals by month. Need to see November 2021 to date
> Thank you


If your willing to pay weather works would have that information.


----------



## Embalmer

So over and under for no more blockbuster snow (aside from one honorable mention) this year? Looks like nothing into march but rain and dustings.


----------



## scaypa

Looks like a good one coming our way the end of this week.


----------



## Kvston

I’m liking the one on Friday out our way.


----------



## scaypa

Is it safe to pull the plow stakes?


----------



## Embalmer

Man way weather looks/feels , makes me nervous won't be getting much snow this year.


----------



## Avalanche 2500

Embalmer said:


> Man way weather looks/feels , makes me nervous won't be getting much snow this year.


I know it hit 78 today !! But what's coming ??


----------



## Embalmer

Looks like possibly first push able snow coming Friday, long as doesn't Insta melt.


----------



## Shady

Embalmer said:


> Looks like possibly first push able snow coming Friday, long as doesn't Insta melt.
> View attachment 258475


Oh you should know better than to think they have a clue 7 days out.


----------



## Embalmer

Was gone moment posted that lol


----------



## Embalmer

Hopefully some white at end of tunnel. Just changed all fluids in tranny, front and rear difs, and plow fluids so not expecting to see a flake stick to ground now....









Rainy Wednesday on tap; pattern change could bring 'winter storminess' to East Coast


We are about to enter a period with a higher risk of weather craziness.




www.cbsnews.com





There are 3 major patterns that are driving our weather for the next month or so.

La Nina - This will keep weather patterns over the southern states warmer than usual. Any storm that taps the air/moisture from the south will likely come as rain. However, this pattern has been going nearly 3 years now and is showing signs of weakening which could cause an ocean temp reversal in the Pacific. If this happens, expect more storms in the southwest and more warm air pumped into the middle of the country. Right now, it is keeping the southwest quiet allowing gulf storms to bring in moisture and cold flows from the northwest to bring in fronts that have created havoc over the southeast.

North Atlantic Oscillation - The high over Greenland will tend to stall or trap anything coming into the New England area. So, if you have a storm, it will tend to hang around. Similarly, if the cold comes in, it will take a lot to move it out. This could set up for massive snowstorms if the right combination lines up. Yesterday's clouds and today's rain normally would have blown through fairly quick, but the Greenland High slows the progress and we see a much longer duration of weather.

Polar Vortex - Right now, the jet stream wants to dip low which is bringing cold air further south than normal. Parts of Texas are seeing significantly lower temps than normal as a result. If this continues, it could overcome the weakening La Nina pattern and allow cold storms to arrive here in the Northeast.

The end result is a wave of storms across the south, some significant. Depending on if the Polar Vortex retreats north, or the La Nina pattern fades, will determine if those storms reach us as cold or warm. Either way, so long as the Greenland High stays, whatever comes will be slow in arriving and stick around for a while when it comes.

All in all, we are probably a bit above average in seeing a White Christmas. If the La Nina does weaken and everything else remains stable, early next year could see some significant snow here. If the La Nina maintains dominance, we are more likely to see the warmth come with the storms and result in more rain. The problem is, the models are terrible in predicting the La Nina and El Nino cycles. We've only really begin to understand these effects in the past decade or so, so there is little historic data to drive the models. As a result, the predictions are based on what happens rather than what is expected.

Either way, we can expect to see a variety of weather. In other words, typical New England.


----------



## Embalmer

These weather systems need to really unfluck themselves. 30s all week, cept ONE DAY we get stuff that should be snow.... like build back better was winter....


----------



## Embalmer

Looks like got a chance to break out plow tomorrow central and North. Nothing crazy, but enough for lil $. Hopefully the 16" stays on track for next weekend.


----------



## Embalmer

Embalmer said:


> Looks like got a chance to break out plow tomorrow central and North. Nothing crazy, but enough for lil $. Hopefully the 16" stays on track for next weekend.


 Today:


----------



## Shady

We were able to plow the entire route last night before it froze. About 1” of wet stuff.


----------



## Embalmer

Storm, that was a storm for weeks this coming weekend just went to hot and rain


🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳🏳


----------

